# Severe stomach pain after basmati white rice



## olaep68 (Jun 7, 2015)

I've had some stomach discomfort a few times after eating this... but recently, my God, I had it worse than ever.

It was that bad I couldn't even walk properly and had to go straight to bed when I got home, writhing in pain for a couple hours before it eventually went away.

I normally have the cheap tesco microwave one that is like 60p a bag (I love the convenience of it)

Could this be a food allergy of some kind? I'm also thinking I may have ate it too fast and not chewed it properly.

Also those cheap tesco ones just don't seem as 'digestible' as the more expensive ones e.g. Uncle Ben's ... those seem a lot softer, maybe I'll switch but the cost could add up


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Not chewing rice properly won't have been the cause of severe pain. It sounds more like an allergy/intolerance to me, although I've not heard of anyone suffering with quite what you've experienced before.


----------



## Fadi (Dec 14, 2010)

olaep68 said:


> I've had some stomach discomfort a few times after eating this... but recently, my God, I had it worse than ever.
> 
> It was that bad I couldn't even walk properly and had to go straight to bed when I got home, writhing in pain for a couple hours before it eventually went away.
> 
> ...


 Now if you're really (and I do mean really really!) interested, you can take a sample of the rice you've purchase to a lab and have it tested for arsenic. This is was no joke, as I do not joke on forums.

Do some research to conform what I've just shared with you.

Look after yourself and the best of health to you.


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

Solution - don't eat white rice at all!

Did you reheat the rice?

Does this happen with brown or whole wheat rice, or any other food source?


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

rice goes off easily and is one of the main sources of food poisoning....

have you tried home made rice...and eaten fresh if the same from this then bin rice.... it could be an additive in the rice you are eating.... try fresh..... and if the same results you know you cant handle it


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

noel said:


> *rice goes off easily *and is one of the main sources of food poisoning....
> 
> have you tried home made rice...and eaten fresh if the same from this then bin rice.... it could be an additive in the rice you are eating.... try fresh..... and if the same results you know you cant handle it


 You mean cooked rice right?


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

yes cooked... uncooked rice last for ages if stored well.... only issue is weavels...(small insect like creatures which are almost invisible until they grow a fair bit) ....had a fair few bags suddenly start moving!!


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

noel said:


> yes cooked... uncooked rice last for ages if stored well.... only issue is weavels...(small insect like creatures which are almost invisible until they grow a fair bit) ....had a fair few bags suddenly start moving!!


 Yeah thought that's what you meant. If leave cooked rice in the rice cooker for a day or two, it stinks like mad.

I know only too well about the insects, especially in summer. Came home one day and cupboard covered in these wee black beasties. Given I have to buy 10kg bags of rice here, there can be a fair amount of them

Although here in China everyone washes rice thoroughly before cooking. Its probably pre-washed in UK.


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

doesn't matter... China Thailand Vietnam India same thing... ive had weavals in Thai Rice, Basmati rice from both pakistand and India and others.... rice should be cooled then put in fridge for day or so - or cooled then frozen and reheated properly and eaten... not reheated again after this either


----------

